# Can I plow with a 3500 Dually 1 Ton 2wd?



## bremboabc (Oct 18, 2006)

I have a chevy 1 ton 3500 silverado dually which is not a 4x4. Can I or should I plow with it? thank you, great forum!!!


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

What year of truck is it? 2WD can be iffy...


----------



## bremboabc (Oct 18, 2006)

*1997 Silverado 3500 Dually 2wd*

My truck is a 1997. I know zip about trucks but I know this one has a tow package. I will only be plowing a few straight driveways. I don't have a plow yet, I wanted to find out if the truck could do the job. Of course my next question will be, what brand model, length, etc?

Thanks


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

Depends on what you want to plow. I run a 2 wheel drive with a locker. I can't get enough traction to push up a drive if I start from a stop at the bottom. Even only 2" deep. On the flats its a tank.....In a heavy storm I also have to run chains.


----------



## bremboabc (Oct 18, 2006)

*Over my head!*

A guy down the road offered to buy the plow if I would plow his driveway for free this winter. I think I should pass based on the answers and from researching the forum.

Also, I cliked on the plow manufacturer's links and didn't see any plows for my vehicle, maybe they are telling me something too. Thank again.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

should be okay with around 6000 lbs in the box, with a good set of tires, and have a set of tire chains ready. you'll be fine


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I wouldn't attempt to plow driveways with a 2wd truck. Plowing roads and flat lots you be fine.


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

I use to plow with a 93 F-350 dually 2wd. 
it work ok but, Don't push into the pile to far because they get stuck easy.
Also when going up an incline you have to get moving before dropping the blade.
weight does help in the back.
I use to drop a 3k-4k pound block of 8" plate in the back for traction.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I plowed with a '96 Chevy 3500 DRW for several years. It was 4wd and I absolutely would not recommend even trying it with a 2wd. First, you will need a 9' plow for it to clear the wheels and that plow is HEAVY. It will take a lot of ballast to put enough load on the rear wheels to offset the plow. The reason the manufacturer isn't recommending a plow, I suspect, is that you may have a diesel (probably 6.5) which is itself heavy and needs even more ballast. Now, you will likely have overloaded your front end and possibly the vehicle. The next problem is being dual rear wheel. With this configuration, there is a tendency for the rear wheels to "ride up" on the snow, leading to a loss of traction (control). If you are thinking about taking one wheel off each side - don't. It's illegal to alter the wheel setup of an ABS equipped vehicle.

For a reference, I used a loaded Vbox sander which totaled about 3000 pounds as ballast. I was real close, if not over, GVW. On level, it was unstoppable. But there were a couple of steep inclines that gave me some exciting times.


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

bremboabc said:


> A guy down the road offered to buy the plow if I would plow his driveway for free this winter. I think I should pass based on the answers and from researching the forum.
> 
> Also, I cliked on the plow manufacturer's links and didn't see any plows for my vehicle, maybe they are telling me something too. Thank again.


Where in NH are you?
James


----------



## PatrickCampbell (Oct 25, 2006)

6000# in the box? Wow! That is a lot of weight. 

I was thinking 3000# in the box. For a total of a little over 5000# on the rear wheels (probably 5300# or so) on single 235's (I think this should help over duals) here and of course, Discoverer M+S. Thoughts?

I actually talked to a guy recently who was looking for contractors, but wouldn't hire me because it's a 1 ton SRW. If it was dually, he'd be OK with it


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

PatrickCampbell said:


> 6000# in the box? Wow! That is a lot of weight.
> 
> I was thinking 3000# in the box. For a total of a little over 5000# on the rear wheels (probably 5300# or so) on single 235's (I think this should help over duals) here and of course, Discoverer M+S. Thoughts?
> 
> I actually talked to a guy recently who was looking for contractors, but wouldn't hire me because it's a 1 ton SRW. If it was dually, he'd be OK with it


Your max load per tire is 2205 pounds. This includes the truck itself. So max on the rear end is 4410 pounds and 8820 pounds overall. Your truck's rear load is probably 1500 or so itself. A steel Vbox will run about 750 pounds (1500+750=2250). So two yards of salt is going to put you right at the tire max load.


----------



## PatrickCampbell (Oct 25, 2006)

The tires are rated to 3042# each @ 80 PSI. This would be "close" to the max load, but still with a huge safety margin.

The truck empty weighs something like 2250-2500# on the rear axle.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

PatrickCampbell said:


> The tires are rated to 3042# each @ 80 PSI. This would be "close" to the max load, but still with a huge safety margin.
> 
> The truck empty weighs something like 2250-2500# on the rear axle.


Ok, I'm assuming you better than I do, I just took that off their site - 235/75/16 are shown at 2205. http://www.coopertire.com/us/en/selectorSize2.asp


----------



## PatrickCampbell (Oct 25, 2006)

Sorry I did not specify 235 85 16 load range E.

http://www.coopertire.com/us/en/Pro...&id=206&title=Light+Truck+Tires#sizesAndSpecs


----------

